# Find Nicky a Home - NMR Rescue



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've heard from many of our SM friends that have been looking for a male in the New Jersey area. Here is a perfect little NMR Rescue. Please consider helping Nicky find his new FUREVER home.

Located in Blairstown, NJ: My name is Nicko, but everyone calls me Nicky! I am a 2 years old male neutered Maltese, 6.5 lbs. I’m a happy guy that loves to dance for you. I enjoy running around the lawn with my foster brothers and sisters. My foster mommy calls me her snuggle bug and shadow. I don’t like to let her out of my sight! My first mommy could no longer care for me, so I came to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I was a bit of a mess, but I’m all cleaned up now! I am completely house broken to potty outside. Up-to-date on all shots , neutered and just had my first dental. I’m looking for a loving family with a snuggly lap to call my own. If you are that perfect forever home that will love me like crazy, please fill out an adoption application and then call Mary at 262-633-9371.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD he is so cute. Somebody will be very lucky to adopt him. It won't take long for him to find his furever home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He reminds me of my Rylee, he's my shadow and snuggle bug...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, he is so cute! I wish I could take him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! He looks like he is full of personality!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*It Took Me Took Weeks to get a app--Had to Have someone mail it to me. Sent It In Three Weeks ago. Don't Know if they Ever GOt It. Sent a PM to Mary Palmer. No Reply. Bummer********


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nickee, I was hoping you saw this post! Nickee and Nicko....loving Mommy & sweet baby boy who needs a Mommy. Perfect fit! Let me know if I can do anything to help you  .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a doll! he's adorable.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

He is handsome boy,hope he'll find home so soon


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *It Took Me Took Weeks to get a app--Had to Have someone mail it to me. Sent It In Three Weeks ago. Don't Know if they Ever GOt It. Sent a PM to Mary Palmer. No Reply. Bummer********


Oh I hope that someone will help you out here! He is just the right size, and a good age


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Nickee, I was hoping you saw this post! Nickee and Nicko....loving Mommy & sweet baby boy who needs a Mommy. Perfect fit! Let me know if I can do anything to help you  .


 
Thank You Maybe you Could Get Me More Info and a Way to Talk with Someone ABout Him?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh what a precious littleman, you can see by the picture he is full of joy. I hope someone gets him soon (Nickee)rayer:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh my, such a cutie. I wish you were closer so I can pester Simba's dog daddy to take you and be Sim's brother. 🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *It Took Me Took Weeks to get a app--Had to Have someone mail it to me. Sent It In Three Weeks ago. Don't Know if they Ever GOt It. Sent a PM to Mary Palmer. No Reply. Bummer********


The App is online that NMR's website so you don't have to wait to receive one on the mail. If you're truly interested, I would continue to call Mary Palmer. I know that she's difficult to get in touch with, but keep trying and leave her a message. Be sure to mention that you're a member of Spoiled Maltese Forum and that you're interested in Nicky.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG he is absolutely adorable. Kind of feels like fate with Nicky and Nickee!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nickee -- I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Nickee -- I just sent you a PM.


 
Thank You Lynn. I Greatly appreciated it.
Nickee*


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nickee, he would be perfect for you!!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! Nickee, you are a perfect mommy! You need this boy!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh he's adorable. Nickee, you'd be perfect!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Everyone I Thank you For the Vote Of Confidence.*
*I Would Love to Meet Him. But the Distance is a Problem Since iam Unable to Travel. Hes Hundreds Of Miles Away.*

*I Had Filled at a App,Which They tell me they Never Rec. I Hate the Mail System. I Have No Way to Get there to See Him. Hes Hundreds Of Miles Away. I Have Learned that I Must Not Look AT the Ones out of My State.*
*A Transfer Is Way to Hard for Me. I Have Watched For Pa Rescues Within a Hundred Miles For Months For some time now. I Get all Happy and Ask for Info And Then Realize its to Far to make Happen Such as This Little One Is.*

*I Know things happen for a reason. *
*A Lady got a Maltese from a Rescue 1 Year Ago Had her Spayed Chiped and Up to Date On Her Medical. She Must Re-Home**

*The Reason is Her Little Boy 5= Is So Bad and Mean to The Fluff. HE Has All Most Caused her Injurys So Many Times. Plus The Lady had to Take a Job and Is Gone A lot. *
*The Bottom Line Is This Little Girl is 25 min from my house.*
*My Mind Is Spinning. Pray For Me Please.*
*As Always Nickee & Yogi* She Wants to Come Meet Me and See Yogi and how they do. But She Is Meeting Someone Else First. Iam Second in Line.*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH, Nickee I a am so sorry about Nicky, but it sounds like you have a little girl to look at. We are all hoping this one works out for you and Yogi. As you said, when the right one comes along, it will work out. Paws crossed.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickee, I got goosebumps reading about the little girl! I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts your way! This is exciting!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Nickee, I sure hope that this works out for you and Yogi!!! I will be looking forward as like the rest of us as to updates with this meeting between you and the lady. Sure will be thinking of you and hope that this will work out for you!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nickee,

I agree you would be a great mommy to a second one. You need to think through this very carefully because it will have implications for you. It may be that Yogi and another one will be the best of friends. It is also possible that they might ignore each other or might not get along. I argued with myself about a second one and in the end I decided that at this time having two would not be the best for me and Lucky. It is not that I don't think that Lucky might not want a playmate, but that right now he is very portable, our relationship is very strong, and although I can not get as much time for dog sitters to come in and be with him, I do have someone checking in and playing with him several times a week. I know I look at that sweet little playful face and say to myself, if Lucky was not going through what he was would I want a second one, and would, Litttle Nicky be perfect, just look at that face.

I have to admit one of the factors in me not wanting a second is that when Lucky is with other dogs, he completely ignores them. He is not aggressive or territorial, it is just he prefers the company of humans. That might change with a second dog there all the time or it might not.

Everyone here wants to wish you best on your decision, you certainly have a lot of love in your heart, and you may have regrets if you do not adopt a second one, or may have regrets if you do. It is a deeply personal decision that you need to make for yourself. Although we can all offer advice and everyone here knows you have enormous love to give, you are the one that needs to make the decision. I do think if you see Nicky in person you will not be able to resist adopting her.

Thinking about you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee there are alot of people here that will be willing to help you find another baby for you to love and adore!!! I will pray that things will happen for you!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nickee, I truly believe that things work out. You and Yogi will end up with the perfect little one for you. 
Hang in there! We are rooting for you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Maybe I A Bit Silly today But all the replys about this Has Me in tears.*
*This Group Has So Many that Care about others that it warms my heart.*
*Yes as someone said things happen for a reason and id say me joing this SM group was the best thing ever.*
*It renews faith as to just how many wonderful people*
*are in this group.*

*Yogi and I Love you all and are so blessed to have you as our friends.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am late to catch up on this thread but I just want to add to it that I think you are amazing, Nickee! You are always so positive and I can feel the warmth and sweetness of your spirit whenever you post and comment. If you choose to add another dog, I know you will continue to be the world's most awesome fluff mommy just as you are with Yogi. Yogi is the most darling thing and I know that he lives like the little prince that he is.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

We are here for you nickee. I hope all goes well so yogi can have a brother or sister!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee just dont give up and as I said before ........... our other SM family members can help you out as well!!! Love you


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Simba and I are sending good vibes your way. It will happen for you in God's time. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope that Nickee will be able to find a bother or sister for Yogi.

In the meantime -- let's get back to trying to find a FUREVER HOME for Nicky -- the little NMR Rescue fluff.


----------

